# check out my $300 720 extra cab



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)

this is what it looked like a few weeks ago


















the 5 lug wheels I got for it









The front end all converted to 5 lug









my baby "C" notch









I cut down a billet grill I had and replaced the plastic grill bars


----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)

the truck was given up on after a rebuilt motor developed a rattle. The guy that put the motor in rev'd it before the tensioner built up oil pressure and broke the slack side guide. The paint was pretty far gone but a polisher and a half a day later, that even looks good


----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)




----------

